# Sunburn



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

We got some kids that got sunburned. They were shaved and outside all day...they could have gone inside the coop, but they preferred being outside. On their neck, shoulders and tails the skin is peeling. Is there anything we can put on them? Also, is there anything we can put on them to prevent it next time?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

You should always put sunscreen on your goats after a close clip. I like the aerosol spray that is for sports/active and is sweatproof. It works great and lasts.

Not only do you have flaky skin on your animals but you will now also lose that lovely pliable dairy skin. Sunburn can really toughen up the skin and make it tight. I hope you have some time for this to heal before your show.

Sara


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

We put baby powder on our light goats after we shave them. (Or corn starch if we run out of baby powder.) 

Which is better for the goat and easier for me to do, sunscreen or powder?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I like suncreen. Easier to use and doesn't show like baby powder or corn starch. I think it works better too.

Sara


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't know if it was okay to use sunscreen on them. When we get sunburned...we use aloe vera gel...would that work for the goats, too?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I suppose ale vera gel would be fine. Although, I bet it would collect a lot of dirt and grime. A bath before the show might be in order if you decide to try it. 

Sara


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll try the aloe vera gel then. The gel we have says it quickly absorbs...and it is never tacky after it's rubbed in when we use it.

Oh and our show is this weekend.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't think I would spray that show coat stuff on a sunburn if your planing on it.


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a white, Grade doe that breaks out with sunscreen. She just welts up where ever the sunscreen has been. Darndest thing, and it doesn't matter on the brand.

I started dusting them with flour. It has worked great for me, just make sure it isn't going to rain, or you will find them all glued into one big goat ball. :rofl

Seriously tho, I was a skeptic on the four until I tried it.

Ken in Idaho


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

We don't use show sheen on them at all....we've always found that it made the goats tacky. We do use miracle groom to clean them, though. Would that be okay?

"glued into one big goat ball" That's too funny! :rofl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would just try a tiny area as it may sting is what I was thinking.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

BlissBerry said:


> You should always put sunscreen on your goats after a close clip. I like the aerosol spray that is for sports/active and is sweatproof. It works great and lasts.
> 
> Not only do you have flaky skin on your animals but you will now also lose that lovely pliable dairy skin. Sunburn can really toughen up the skin and make it tight. I hope you have some time for this to heal before your show.
> 
> Sara


 hadn't thought about spray on.. thank you. We have a little white & cream doe that we've been smearing thick, tube stuff on all month.
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

When we first got goats we shaved them and we knew to put sunscreen on them. Bad thing was the kids put the purple tinted stuff on them. They said they did it so they could see where it was. Needless to say we did have purple goats for a little while.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

What I have found that works GREAT, both for preventing sunburn, and for treating the resulting sun overexposure, is desitin. I've used it for years on horses with pink noses and for treating scratches on the heels. I had two black does who sunburned all the way down their spines after I trimmed them. I did not think about sunburn as their skin is also black. It never crossed my mind. After I saw all the flaky, gunky-looking skin, I grabbed the desitin and rubbed it in really good everywhere the flaky skin was, and it looked cooky for a couple of days, but now it looks great! I also moved the babies to a paddock under a huge shade tree. The desitin works both as a healing agent, and as a cover to prevent sun exposure. Yes, it IS okay to use a generic ZINC OXIDE cream, just make sure it is WHITE and not something like A and D ointment, which is clear and will do absolutely nothing to prevent sunburn, although it might help to heal it. I stick with the desitin though, just to be sure.
Hope this helps.
Anita


----------



## Jennie (May 7, 2008)

Ken- My parents have a horse that breaks out with sunscreen, and alo vera, and just about everthing else. I will have to mention the flour to them.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

After a bath if you use Grand champion (course Sara bought all there was left  or Show Sheen when they dry, they stay clean. Using Show Sheen on a freshly clipped goat then brushing it in, like you do a horse, adds to general appearance. It's laquer, it isn't tacky unless your goat is dirty or it isn't allowed to dry. I always have comments on how my goats look, fitting is an art form, one that can move you up in class just by doing it.

OK back to your sunburns  Vicki


----------



## Jennie (May 7, 2008)

One more thing on keeping them clean and then yes, back to sunburns, there is a products called green spot remover for horses. It great for touching up a doe without having to bath them.

I've also heard of using desitin on noses to keep them from burning. I had a lady put carmex on a horses nose that I bought once. She might as well put baby oil on his nose. Talk about ouch!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I've put the aloe vera on them yesterday and went back a little while later and it was tacky at all. Hopefully it will work!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Jacque, wheres the show? I know you don't live far from me?? 
Vickie, I think that little tip from you about the showsheen, is burnt into my brain. the way we get ready for show or app is the Vickie Way! like breathing its just how it is done. I think that sealed the deal on Gage winning CH Showmanship last year at 4-H. the things judge comented on, was he handled the goat, knew all the parts, and had a CLEAN goat. which of course was a saanen. when I've asked nobody likes to show saanens they are so hard to keep white. _(not the vickie way, he he he)_ :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> After a bath if you use Grand champion (course Sara bought all there was left  or Show Sheen when they dry, they stay clean. Using Show Sheen on a freshly clipped goat then brushing it in, like you do a horse, adds to general appearance. It's laquer, it isn't tacky unless your goat is dirty or it isn't allowed to dry. I always have comments on how my goats look, fitting is an art form, one that can move you up in class just by doing it.
> 
> OK back to your sunburns  Vicki


 Thank you Vicki.. this tip has now been copied/cut & pasted into my goat folders for future use.
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

Sherrie the show is the NEODGA show in Wooster, Ohio. I think it is about 2 1/2 - 3 hours from us. We live just about 30 minutes from the OH/IN border.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh than its 3 1/2 hours from me Good luck! : ) Im 5 mins from Edon ohio, 25 from Bryan


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You all do know I didn't invent any of this stuff  LOL!!! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Ah Vickie let us have our pipedreams :lol. Speaking of piping in, I wanted to add that the more frequent shavings, additional selenium and E, increased copper amounts, and repetitious bathings that I have read about throughout the last couple of months has drastically changed our herds general appearance :biggrin. They may not like all the pruning we give them but they sure do look alot better. Tammy


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Does the show-sheen help prevent sunburn? I just have cowboy magic at the moment, but it seems like most of those sprays claim to keep out sun rays and prevent bleaching. Never figured it would really work, but maybe it would?
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If anything I would think things with laquer in it would reflect the sun more? Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> You all do know I didn't invent any of this stuff  LOL!!! Vicki


 I have been places and talking to goat folks and mention Vickie McGaugh from Texas, and they are sometimes like "Who?" :shrug2 and my face in responce is always :shocked :jawdrop


----------

